# الكواشف الأشعاعية



## MOUDY99 (25 يناير 2010)

مقدمه في الطب النووي

النظائر المشعة تلعب دور هام في مجال الكشف والعلاج مثل الكشف عن السرطان ودراسة وظائف الأعضاء ومعرفة عيوب القلب والرئتين والمفاصل ، أكثر المواد المشعة المستخدمة في الطب هي التي تصدر أشعة جاما حيث تنبعث أشعة جاما داخل الجسم ويتم قياسها والكشف عنها من خارج الجسم ونتحدث هنا عن الأجهزة التي تستخدم في التشخيص .

ما هي أقسام أجهزة الطب النووي ؟
تنقسم أجهزة الطب النووي بصفة عامة إلى :

1- أجهزة الكشف :
 وتستخدم للكشف عن وظائف الأعضاء وذلك عن طريق حقن المريض بدواء به مادة مشعة تمتص داخل عضو الجسم المراد معرفة حالته الوظيفية . على سبيل المثال الغدة الدرقية تمتص اليود وتستخدمه في إنتاج هرمون الثيروكسين لذلك يستخدم اليود المشع لتقييم وظائف الغدة الدرقية . حيث أن الغدة الدرقية الخاملة تمتص كمية اقل من اليود والغدة الدرقية النشطة تمتص كمية اكبر من الغدة الطبيعية وذلك عن طريق قياس اليود المشع الممتص يمكن تقييم نشاط الغدة الدرقية. 

2- أجهزة العلاج:
 تقوم بتوجيه الأشعة عالية الطاقة التي تنبعث من النظائر المشعة إلى موضع الورم وبذلك يمكن قتل خلايا الورم وتقليل معدل نموه .

قواعد عامة
إن عدم قدرة الجسم البشري على الإحساس بالأشعة المؤينة -ربما- كان المسؤول عن الكثير من الخشية العامة من هذا النوع من المخاطر، لذا وجب الاعتماد على أجهزة الكشف المبنية على التأثيرات الكيميائية والفيزيائية للإشعاع ومنها:
أ- تأين الغازات
ب- التأين والإثارة في صوالب معينة
ج- التغيرات في الأنظمة الكيميائية
د- التنشيط الإشعاعي بالنيوترونات

كيفية قياس النشاط الإشعاعي؟
عن طريق الأجهزة المستخدمة في قياس النشاط الإشعاعي وهذه الأجهزة تسمي بالكواشف وتستخدم في عد كمية الأشعة المنبعثة من النظائر المشعة
و الكواشف مواد أو أجهزة تستخدم من أجل تحديد كميات الإشعاع حيث يتم الحصول على معلومات عن الأشعة المدروسة من خلال تفاعلها مع مادة الكاشف

أجهزة القياس:

1- الأفلام الحساسة :
 تتأثر الأفلام الفوتوغرافية الحساسة بالأشعة المنبعثة من النظائر المشعة ويوضع الفلم ملامسا للعينة المراد معرفة نشاطها الإشعاعي.


​​​2- شاشة الوميض: 
 تستخدم للكشف عن جسيمات ألفا وهي عبارة عن شاشة مغطاة بمادة كبريتات الزنك التي ينبعث منها وميض ضوئي عند تعرضها لجسيمات ألفا.

3- عداد جايجر:
عبارة عن أنبوبة تحتوي على غاز تحت ضغط منخفض التأين عند مرور جسيمات بيتا أو أشعة جاما خلالها . فإن الإلكترونات الناتجة من التأين تنجذب بسرعة جهة الأنود (+1000 فولت) وتكتسب طاقة كافية لتأين الغاز داخل الأنبوبة. ونظرا لأن الإلكترونات خفيفة وأصغر حجما من الأيونات الموجبة لذلك تتجمع بسرعة إلى الأنود الموجود في مركز الأنبوبة بينما الأيونات ثقيلة الوزن لذلك تتجه ببطء إلى الجدار الخارجي للأنبوبة الموصل بالأرضي ولذلك ينخفض جهد الأنود وبذلك يسبب كل جسيم ألفا يمر داخل الأنبوبة نبضة كهربية قصيرة يمكن عدها إلكترونيا فتكون معبرة عن عدد جسيمات بيتا


تجهيز كاشف النبضات:

• جهاز وولف: مرر القطب السالب قريب من الشريط
• راسم الإشارة:ضبط المدخل الأفقي على الوضع المتناوب
 ضبط التضخيم الأفقي (معامل الضرب) على: 0.2 فولت سم-1
 ضبط قاعدة الزمن على: 1 ميلي ثانية سم-1 إلى 5 ميلي ثانية سم-1.
• المضخم مستمر/ متناوب: متناوب ذو تضخيم x1000.

ضبط الجهد العالي:
قبل وضع العينة المشعة في مقدمة ثقب الإشعاع, قم بزيادة الجهد العالي بشكل بطيء حتى الوصول إلى القيمة التي عندها يحدث التفريغ التلقائي (يكشف عن التفريغ التلقائي بواسطة الانزياح الثابت للورقة باتجاه مهبط جهاز وولف أو بسماع نبضات في السماعة أو عن طريق النبضات السمعية أو المرئية المتعددة في راسم الإشارة). ثم قم بتخفيض الجهد بقيمة 30 حتى50 فولت حتى لا يحدث هذا التفريغ إلا إذا كان الهواء الموجود بين الالكترود الإبري وجسم عداد جايجر متأين بواسطة الإشعاعات.

المسافة الموصى بها بين العينة وفتحة الإشعاع هي مابين 1 إلى 3 سم من أجل إشعاعات α و β, و 3 إلى 6 سم من أجل إشعاعات β؛ من أجل الحصول على جسيمات β فقط ضع ورقة بين العينة و فتحة الإشعاع من أجل حجب إشعاعات α.


​​ 




4- أنبوبة المضاعف الضوئي :

​ 
تتكون من أنبوبة مفرغة بها كاثود عليه مادة حساسة للأشعة ويسمى بالكاثود الضوئي وعدد من الأنودات يزداد جهدها بالتتابع وتسمى بالديانودات , يستخدم عادة فرق جهد مقداره 1000 فولت موزع على الديانودات المختلفة بحيث يكون جهد كل ديانود أعلى من السابق . الأشعة الساقطة على الكاثود الضوئي تحرر إلكترون فينجذب إلى أول ديانود ويتسبب ذلك في انبعاث عدد أكبر من الإلكترونات من سطح الديانود التي تنجذب إلى الديانود التالي الأعلى في الجهد فتنبعث إلكترونات أكثر وهكذا. معظم أنابيب المضاعف الضوئي تحتوي على 10 ديانود لذلك تكبر الإلكترونات المنبعثة من الكاثود من105 إلى 106مره وتنجذب في النهاية إلى الأنود حيث يمكن قياسه كتيار كهربي مره قدر الإلكترونات الناتجة من الكاثود الضوئي.

5- عداد الوميض:

عند امتصاص بلورة من أيوديد الصوديوم Na I  لأشعة جاما فإنها تومض بكفاءة عالية . توصل أنبوبة المضاعف الضوئي للكشف عن الضوء المنبعث من البلورة. حديثا تم زيادة كفاءة بلورة أيوديد الصوديوم بإضافة كميات صغيره من الثاليوم ويرمز لهذه البلورة بالرمز (Na I Ti) وهذه البلورة حساسة جدا لأشعة جاما ولها أشكال وأحجام مختلفة ومن أكثر الكواشف استخداما في الطب النووي.

· كاشف الوميض حساس جدا للأشعة والضوء لذلك يجب أن يحاط بألواح من الرصاص سمكها أكثر من 5 سم و بها فتحة لتجميع الأشعة المراد قياسها 

· عند اصطدام أشعة جاما بالبلورة تنتج وميض ضوئي , طاقة الوميض الناتج تتناسب مع أشعة جاما الساقطة عليها . الوميض الناتج يتسبب في انبعاث إلكترونات من الكاثود الضوئي مما ينتج عنه نبضة كهربية في المضاعف الضوئي . يمكن عد النبضات الكهربية الناتجة مباشرة باستخدام عداد إلكتروني , ولكنه عادة يمر على جهاز يصنفها حسب طاقتها يسمى محلل ارتفاع النبضة وذلك لتحديد طاقة أشعة جاما المسببة للنبضة مقسم إلى عدة قنوات (عادة 256 أو 512 أو 1024 قناة) كل قناة لها حد علوي وحد سفلي . إذا كانت طاقة النبضة أكبر من الحد العلوي ترفض ولا تعد وكذلك إذا كانت أقل من الحد السفلي ويسمى بنافذة القياس كل نبضة تمر بنافذة القياس لقناة معينة يتم عدها وتسجيلها في هذه القناة .من القنوات المختلفة نفحص على طيف أشعة جاما.
· عادة يقاس عداد الوميض بغلاف من الرصاص له فتحة ضيقة أو أكثر لقياس أشعة جاما المنبعثة من جزء معين من الجسم وتسمى هذه الفتحة "مجمع" والمجمع نوعان :
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2bixd2sft6csy/7mfh0o/otest01.gif​ 
أ‌-  مفلطح المجال (مفتوح) وهذا مفيد في الكشف عن أشعة جاما المنبعثة من عضو كبير مثل الكلى .
ب‌- مركز له عدد من الفتحات المخروطية موجهة إلى نقطة واحدة ويسح بقياس الأشعة المنبعثة من نقطة ولذلك يستخدم للكشف عن الأشعة المنبعثة من جسم صغير

6- كاشف أشباه الموصلات: 
أشباه الموصلات عند تعرضها لأشعة جاما تكون عازلة كهربيا , وطاقة أشعة جاما عالية جدا ولذلك لها مقدرة على تأين الذرات . عند امتصاص أشباه الموصلات لأشعة جاما تتأين وتنتج عدد كبير من أزواج الأيونات (إلكترونات وايونات موجبة) يزداد معامل توصيلها وتقل مقاومتها الكهربية وبذلك يمكن الكشف عنها بقياس المقاومة الكهربية. 

الكشف عن أطياف أشعة جاما​بواسطة كاشف وميضيNal (TI)​ومحلل وحيد القناة (SCA)​طيف أشعة جاما : Gamma Spectrum
ينتج عن تفاعل إشاعات ذات الطاقات الأقل من 1.02 مليون الكترون فولت مع المادة ـ ظاهرتين هما:
1 ـ الظاهرة الكهروضوئية.  Photoelectric Effect
2 ـ ظاهرة تشتت كومبتون. Compton Scattering
فإذا كان التفاعل ينتج عنه إلكترونات كهروضوئية (لو كانت طاقة ينتج عنها الكترونات كهروضوئية فقط) فإن الطيف الناتج عن طاقة تكون قمة فوتونية(Photopeak) كما في الشكل التالي: 
ولكن هذه الظاهرة لا تحدث وحدها وإنما يصاحبها تشتت كومبتون وهو عبارة عن تصادم الفوتونات (أشعة جاما) والإلكترونات الحرة في بلوة الكاشف وفيها تعطي جاما بعض من طاقتها إلى الإلكترونات، وتعتمد قيمة هذه الطاقة المعطاة 
على زاوية التصادم وتعطي قائمة المشتتة كما في المعادلة:





حيث  Egهي طاقة الفوتونات الداخلة في الكاشفEg  (المنبعثة من المصدر) طاقة الإلكترون السكونية =
q زاوية التشتت بالنسبة لاتجاه سقوط. 
يمكن كتابة المعادلة (1) على الصورة
​وبذلك فإن جاما المتشتتة تعطي أكبر طاقة للإلكترون وتكون طاقتها أصغر ما يمكن ويحدث لها تشتت إلى الخلف  q = 1800وتسمى هذه الظاهرة بالتشتت الخلفي (Backscattering)وفي هذه الحالة تكون طاقة الإلكترون أكبر ما يمكن

وتعطي بالعلاقة التالية: 
​​فمثلاً لو كانت E g = 1 Mev = فإن: 
​وتكون طاقة الإلكترون الحركية  Ee هي: 
Ee = 1-0.2 = 0.8 Mev​وبما أن التصادم يحدث وينتج عنه فوتونات مشتتة في جمع الاتجاهات (عند قيم q=00 إلى  (q=1800 فإننا نحصل على قمة(Peak)  عند طاقة قليلة 0.2 Mev
كما في المثال السابق وهي قيمة طاقة المشتتة (Backscattering) كما سيظهر قمة أخرى صغيرة عند طاقة أكبر وهي لطاقة ال إلكترونات المشتتة عند(0.8 MeV) بعدها نقل الشدة في الطيف ويظهر على شكل حافة تسمى حافة كومبتون 




ثم بعد ذلك نرى قمة كبيرة وهي طاقة  (Compton edge)الداخلة في الكاشف وتساوي طاقة الإلكترون + طاقة المشتتة كما في الشكل التالي:


قدرة التحليل للكاشف: Resolution
تعرف قدرة التحليل للكاشف بأنها استطاعة الكاشف التفريق بين قمتين متقاربتين في طيف مصدر معين ويمكن حسابها من العلاقة: 
 (4)​حيث  (FWHM)تعني  (Full Width at Half Maximum)وهي عرض القمة عند نصف ارتفاعها في طيف لعنصر مشع كما في الشكل التالي: 







وكلما صغرت القيمة لقدرة التحليل دل ذلك على جودة الكاشف لأنه يستطيع التفريق بين قمتين متقاربتين وكلما كبرت كلما تداخلت القمم المتقاربة مع بعضها ولا يُرى إلاَّ قمة عريضة. 
الأجهزة المستعملة: 
تتكون الأجهزة من كاشف وميضي  (Scintillation)ذو بلورة NaI (Tl) يوريد الصوديوم (الثاليوم) موصل بأنبوب التضاعف الضوئي (PMT) ومنبع كهربي (Photo)  Multiple tubeومنبع كهربي  (DC)عالي لأمداد PMT بالجهد اللازم لتشغيله، جهازي تكبير للنبضات  amplifier, Preamplifierوكذلك جهاز المحلل وحيد القناة. (SCA) Single Channel analyzer.

إن امتصاص إشعاعات جاما في بللورة الكاشف ( NaI (TI) ) ينتج عنه ثلاث عمليات هي: 
1 ـ الظاهرة الكهروضوئية.  Photoelectric Effect
2 ـ ظاهرة كومبتون للتشتت Compton Effect
3 ـ إنتاج الزوج Pair Production
وينتج عن هذه العمليات فوتونات ضوئية ويكون عددها متناسب مع طاقة أشعة جاما وتتحول إلى إلكترونات كهر وضوئية تدخل إلى PMT وتجعل هذه الإلكترونات بواسطة الداينودات (Dyanodes) التي تحدث تكاثراً لهذه الإلكترونات وتكون النتيجة هي نبضة كهربية صغيرة الشدة (الارتفاع) ثم تكبر هذه النبضات بواسطة مكبري النبضات ليكون ارتفاعها كبيراً، حتى يمكن اكتشافه في المحلل وحيد القناة  (SCA)وتضبط عملية التكبير هذه بواسطة مفتاحين في جهاز المكبر. (amplifier) 
يعتبر كاشف الصوديوم أيودايد مع الثالثوم [NaI (Tl)]مع المحلل وحيد القناة
(Single Channel Analyzer)واختصاره (SCA)  هو النوع الأساسي من أنظمة الكشف عن أطياف إشعاعات g فالنبضات الصادرة من الكاشف، والتي سببها الفوتونات (أشعة جاما) التي تنتج عنها الكترونات كهر وضوئية المتضاعفة بسبب اصطدامها عدة مرات بالداينود(Dynode)  ينتج عنها فرق جهد يتناسب مع عدد الإلكترونات الكهروضوئية، وكلما زادت طاقة أشعة جاما زادت الإلكترونات الكهروضوئية وبذلك يزيد التيار المار في مقاومة مربوطة مع مجمع الكاشف وينتج عن ذلك فرق جهد يكتشفه المحلل وحيد القتاة(SCA)  فكلما زادت طاقة g كلما زادت شدة النبضة (أي زاد فرق الجهد) والعلاقة بينهما خطية، فالنبضات الصادرة من الكاشف تحلل (تكتشف) بواسطةSCA  تبعاً لشدتها. 

يوجد في الجهاز تدريجتين (مفتاحين) يعملان كمجزئ جهد (Potentiometer) المفتاح الأول  Lower Lever discriminatorواختصاره 
( LLD ) وهذا المفتاح يحد الحد السفلي لجهد النبضة (النبضات) التي يعتها الكاشف (SCA) تعطي جهداً كهربياً أكبر من القيمة التي يشير إليها مؤشره. أما المفتاح الثاني وهو الذي يعطي الحد العلوي لجهد النبضة (Upper Level discriminator)) واختصاره وهذا يجعل المحلل  (ULD)لا يعد إلا النبضات التي جهدها أقل من القيمة التي عليها مؤشره. 
فالمفتاحين معاً يشكلان نافذة (Window) لا يظهر بينهما إلا تلك النبضات التي تعطي جهداً أكبر من جهد (LLD) وأقل من الجهد (ULD) ولذلك لا يعد المحلل وحيد القناة ( SCA) إلا هذه النبضات المحصورة بين قيمتي جهدي المفتاحين. 
فمثلاً لو كان قيمة الجهد عند LLD هي فولت واحد وعند ULD هي فإن المحلل  (SCA)لا يكتشف إلا تلك النبضات التي تعطي جهداً محصوراً بين 1 فولت 105 فولت فقط.


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 يناير 2010)




----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل ومهم جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (15 مارس 2011)

الملف المرفق معطوب
رجاي اعادة رفعه


----------

